# Will it fit?



## gplanting (Sep 1, 2012)

I am new to the forum but I have a question I am sure you can answer. I bought a '93 Montgomery Wards tractor (TMO-3100002) last summer that I hadn't heard run but was assured that it would and it needs new front tires. Well over a year latter, I am getting around to working on it. I would like to make it into a snow moving machine and I found a 45" MTD snow blower on Craig's List that was used on a '99 Ranch King (14AS825H205). Will this blower mate up to my tractor with few modifications or at all? 

Thanks for your help.


----------

